# Smallmouth Lakes in Ohio?



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

are there any decent smallmouth lakes in southern ohio? I know the river systems hold decent smallmouth, but was wondering if there were any good smallmouth lakes. Thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

head north young man. local lakes have scattered populations .


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rivers are 10x funner than lakes anyhow


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> head north young man. local lakes have scattered populations .


Or South to Dale Hollow... just wondering if any type of population was in any lakes around these parts of Ohio.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Alum has a decent population if you head to Columbus, better than the largemouth population there in my experience.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, Ceasars Creek has a noticeable population of smallies... I catch several every time I go Crappie fishing...and I have witnessed 4 pound fish from Caesars.
... Granted,it's not Dale Hollow or Cumberland...but there are definitely smallmouth in Caesar's Creek


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

At Caesars, how deep are you finding the Smallmouth?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Put in at the campground ramp... hook right as you come outta the ramp( go around the tiny little island)... you will see where ceasars creek comes into the main lake... fish the long shoreline on the left side, not IN the creek, but the lake shoreline on the left side, loong shoreline with lots of timber and driftwood, stay out in 8-10 f.o.w. and fish the bottom with tubes.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I know some nice smallies have come from CJ Brown. Gotta find em though.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep. Caesar and CJ Both have some. My dad got a replica of a 20" smallmouth he caught out of CJ.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I'd venture a guess that Alum is the best Smallmouth lake in Ohio (Outside of Erie).


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If I were picking a lake to target in SW Ohio I'd go with Paint Crk. I don't bass fish anymore but have caught a few there in the past and both the feeder crks contain good populations--- and if you don't find any smallies there are Plenty oy spots to catch.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Thanks 9Left, I don't head that far up the lake very often, I should spend some more time up there.


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

I hesitate jumping in here because I am not too current. First I will say just bite the bullet and go to Brookville. CC is probably the best bet locally. I fished Paint for some time with not much luck. Always heard they were there but I couldn't put it together. A sleeper was Rocky Fork. We caught some nice ones there.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

interesting...thanks for the info. I'll have to give one a shot...sound like Ceasars Creek is closest to me. I"ve been to Rocky Fork, never caught a smallie or seen one pulled from there...yet


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Rocky used to have a fair population years ago but I don't bass fish much anymore so I don't know current info.


----------

